# Isfp + intp+ entp = ?



## Rennet (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on how to help an ISFP communicate and interact more successfully with an INTP and ENTP? I happen to be living with these two types and they're great people, but I'm finding being the only SF in the flat a real problem sometimes. 

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Well if the INTP and ENTP are side by side, you can observe how they communicate and try to replicate this or find your own way to fit into it. Also, INTPs and ENTPs are usually pretty laid back... so as long as you don't push the ENTP's buttons or force the INTP to socialize, you should be fine just being yourself. Talk to them about yourself and ask them questions about themselves. It's like working on communication in any other relationship. You can even let them know the problems you're having in understanding them and how you feel about being the odd one out. ENTPs and INTPs are both know for being fairly blunt and honest, and both are typically misunderstood in public. I think they'll understand how you feel if you tell them.


----------



## Ray J (Mar 20, 2011)

what kind of problems seem to be happening?


----------

